# Ready to marry



## halalu (Feb 19, 2015)

Now that I am older, experienced and living the last days of my time on this planet, I am ready to experience something I haven't done before. I think that I will try to get married. I think that I am deciding to get married because I know the chances of finding someone to marry are almost zero to null. I would like to try it. 

Old on old what do you think about that? 

Oh yeah, the job did not work out. I had to leave before they smothered and choked what life I still have out of me. So, I am on another adventure or two adventures husband shopping and looking for work.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck with both!  You're never too old to find that special someone out there to share your golden years with.  Just beware of the scammers, especially if you 'shop' online.


----------



## halalu (Feb 19, 2015)

You speak truth I will not shop online. To be honest, I enjoy not wearing make-up and dressing in baggy clothes too much. No man is looking at me. I let my hair blow and I just enjoy being showered and loose. Who wants that?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 19, 2015)

I am a bit confused with what you actually want?If you enjoy being unconventional, wearing what you please, not bothering about how you look, why are you trying to get married?You will then have to think about what that person wants, and unless they love all the things you do, then compromise is the name of the game.Don't look to get married, just look to find somebody who is a bit like you are and see what happens.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 19, 2015)

halalu said:


> You speak truth I will not shop online. To be honest, I enjoy not wearing make-up and dressing in baggy clothes too much. No man is looking at me. I let my hair blow and I just enjoy being showered and loose. Who wants that?




So if you are not going to an online site... how are you planning on meeting your new husband?    By the way... I met my husband online... We will be married 12 years in July.  So don't think online is never a good thing...  particularly as we get older and the pool of potential candidates is smaller.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So if you are not going to an online site... how are you planning on meeting your new husband?    By the way... I met my husband online... We will be married 12 years in July.  So don't think online is never a good thing...  particularly as we get older and the pool of potential candidates is smaller.



15 years for me in April. And I found mine across the pond!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2015)

Living in a senior community, I've found it interesting that many of the "couples" here are not married. Most have been married before, and apparently are in no hurry to plunge in again. Many of them maintain their separate homes, but spend a huge amount of time together, going on trips together, and to the theatre, shopping, medical appointments, etc., the same as a married couple would do. But even for those raised in the "old days," many of them see no need for that formal piece of paper. They have the best of both worlds, as I see it: they enjoy their independence, but have the companionship of the other person when they want it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 19, 2015)

My second marriage came after we lived together for 1 and a half years.  That was 42 years ago.  Still happily married.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 19, 2015)

Not to mention, some women are getting their late husband's pensions.. which may stop if they remarried.  Sometimes it makes financial sense to not marry but to live together.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 19, 2015)

That sounds ideal to me Sunny......I may move in!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2015)

errrm, I'm confused, is the Op saying she doesn't care of her appearance, doesn't want to find someone online, has no current man in her life, no job,  but has decided to get married?...who to?..how? Is this for real?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't wait to read more replies to this lady. Out of curiosity, is there "something strange goin' on in the neighborhood?" (from the movie theme, Ghostbuster's).


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Feb 19, 2015)

"Who you gonna call"

Wylie


----------



## jujube (Feb 19, 2015)

Isn't there some show on TV now about getting married without actually "meeting" the person you're marrying until the big day?  That's the way they used to do it in the old old days...."Here's your husband, daughter.....hope you get to like him in the next 60 years or so..."


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2015)

Well arranged marriages  still happens in some Indian and Pakistani communities even today...


----------



## Kadee (Feb 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well arranged marriages  still happens in some Indian and Pakistani communities even today...



And Australia, One of the local doctors had an arranged marriage, and even tho his brother has lived in Australia for some time he recently went " home " to  Pakistan to get married arranged by his parents ( he is in his early 30 s) we know him as he lived next door to us for 2 years


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2015)

Well that's what I meant Kadee...same thing happens here..


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2015)

halalu said:


> Now that I am older, experienced and living the last days of my time on this planet, I am ready to experience something I haven't done before. I think that I will try to get married. I think that I am deciding to get married because I know the chances of finding someone to marry are almost zero to null. I would like to try it.
> 
> Old on old what do you think about that?
> 
> Oh yeah, the job did not work out. I had to leave before they smothered and choked what life I still have out of me. So, I am on another adventure or two adventures husband shopping and looking for work.



I think that you should think about the commitment that you are flirting with. In particular the vows



> I, (name), take you (name), to be my (wife/husband), to have and to hold from this day forward, for better or for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, to love and to cherish; from this day forward until death do us part.



These are the traditional vows that underpin marriage, and although people write their own vows these days, couples still expect that marriage will entail most of the above.

Are you prepared to bind yourself to someone who will deteriorate in health and will you be there for them until they die? This can be a hard ask for people who have been together for decades. At my age, if I were contemplating marriage, there would have to be a lot of discussion about expectations relating to end of life before I would take the leap into matrimony.

If you choose someone who has children and grandchildren there will be other minefields to navigate as well. 

My advice - look very well before you leap.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 19, 2015)

Absolutely!  And if you are not willing to make some compromises as you go along, it will never last.  IMHO getting married just for the sake of getting married is a bad idea.


----------



## jujube (Feb 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Are you prepared to bind yourself to someone who will deteriorate in health and will you be there for them until they die? This can be a hard ask for people who have been together for decades. At my age, if I were contemplating marriage, there would have to be a lot of discussion about expectations relating to end of life before I would take the leap into matrimony.
> 
> If you choose someone who has children and grandchildren there will be other minefields to navigate as well.
> 
> My advice - look very well before you leap.



True words, Dame Warrigal.   If my husband had survived his heart attack and had been an invalid the rest of his life, I would have figuratively carried him on my back if necessary because that have been *my job*.....I stood in church and vowed "in sickness and in health" and I meant every word of it.  However, when I started dating again at 60, I frankly had no interest in taking on nursing duties.  I went out for a while with a sweet, loving man, but he was ill and hadn't taken care of himself.  I was realistic that I would have an invalid on my hands within a few years and I just couldn't do it.  He wasn't the man I had been married to for 37 years, he wasn't the father of my child, he wasn't the man I had literally grown up with.  I know that I can't forsee the future and that anyone I would get involved with had a chance of getting sick/dying at any time, but this was a guaranteed outcome....he WAS going to be an invalid before long.  We parted ways. 

That said, the man I've been with for the last 5 1/2 years is the man I will spend the rest of my life with in un-wedded bliss.  If he gets sick, I WILL stay with him and care for him.  BUT, and it's a big BUT, I have made it very clear to him that I will not be responsible for the funeral that he wants.  My family goes for cremation and we don't have funerals, we have memorial services that would pass on any other occasion as a "party" (we had a luau on the beach for my dad and a BBQ at his favorite fishcamp for my late husband). It doesn't cost much and I think they were looking down and grinning.   Now, his family is big on big funerals, nice caskets, burial plots, gravestones.   The last funeral in his family cost $25,000.  He understands that if he wants that kind of funeral, he had better set up a fund for it or make sure his sons pay for it (like THAT'S going to happen....)   My arrangements have been made and paid for.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 19, 2015)

halalu said:


> Now that I am older, experienced and living the last days of my time on this planet, I am ready to experience something I haven't done before. I think that I will try to get married. I think that I am deciding to get married because I know the chances of finding someone to marry are almost zero to null. I would like to try it.
> 
> Old on old what do you think about that?
> 
> Oh yeah, the job did not work out. I had to leave before they smothered and choked what life I still have out of me. So, I am on another adventure or two adventures husband shopping and looking for work.



You're yanking our collective chain, right? Surely you are, right? Husband_ shopping_? Nonononononono! Looking for work? Sure. Go ahead.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 20, 2015)

I suppose "husband shopping" sounds crass..  It's like putting a human in the possession category.  However in reality, isn't that what most of us do?  I know I did.. with all three of my husbands.   All three times, I was "in the market" for a partner and actively looked for him.  None of them simply appeared at my doorstep on one knee,  with a bouquet of flowers and an engagement ring.    I had to put myself out there and actively look.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 20, 2015)

If you got the money, Honey, I got the time, not much, but some...


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2015)

Ralphy, LOL!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I suppose "husband shopping" sounds crass..  It's like putting a human in the possession category.  However in reality, isn't that what most of us do?  I know I did.. with all three of my husbands.   All three times, I was "in the market" for a partner and actively looked for him.  None of them simply appeared at my doorstep on one knee,  with a bouquet of flowers and an engagement ring.    I had to put myself out there and actively look.



I hate to call it husband shopping, but I like to say I got my (current and final) husband for $99.  The annual fee for Oneandonly.com.  :sentimental:


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I hate to call it husband shopping, but I like to say I got my (current and final) husband for $99.  The annual fee for Oneandonly.com.  :sentimental:



HA!!   I did better than that... I got mine by taking advantage of the Free introductory offer on Match!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> HA!!   I did better than that... I got mine by taking advantage of the Free introductory offer on Match!!



LOL!  Well done!  Funny thing is my annual fee was due to be renewed and I was debating whether it was a waste of money when my husband replied to my ad.  He wished me good luck in finding an Irish bloke but he'd like to be email pals as I sounded interesting.  And the rest is history....


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 20, 2015)

My present husband responded to me as he was also widowed.  It turned out that his late wife passed just 6 days before my late husband.  So we had that connection... Also, we were both in the medical field... so another connection.  We started out just being buddies and talking... and as you say.. the rest is history.


----------



## halalu (Feb 20, 2015)

*what is the definition of OP*

What is OP. not caring about my appearance is not what I wrote. Yes, this is for real (everyone is entitled to their own opinion) so WHATEVER! 



hollydolly said:


> errrm, I'm confused, is the Op saying she doesn't care of her appearance, doesn't want to find someone online, has no current man in her life, no job,  but has decided to get married?...who to?..how? Is this for real?


----------



## halalu (Feb 20, 2015)

GUESS WHAT HOLLY DOLLY
I am looking for a man with money too.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 20, 2015)

OP stands for Original Post or Original Poster depending on the context.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2015)

halalu said:


> GUESS WHAT HOLLY DOLLY
> I am looking for a man with money too.




Well good luck with that...


----------



## halalu (Feb 20, 2015)

I am not interested in arranged marriages. but I am understanding what you are saying. I met an African, several years ago and no matter what an American woman did for him he still waited until a female from Africa came to America and he married her. He was having sex and doing everything with American women, they were loving him and he still rejected them and waited for the African woman. He was not honest with the American women and he did not inform them that he was intending to marry someone from Africa, so that was a real blow to them but life happens


----------



## halalu (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## halalu (Feb 20, 2015)

I am afraid of online dating, too much TV


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

halalu said:


> I am afraid of online dating, too much TV



Too much tv?  

Two of us on here met our husbands online, but it is true that you must be very, very careful.  Most of the American expats I've known in the UK met their spouses online.


----------



## halalu (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks, now the problem is; I still eat. I like good food. Now am I supposed to just eat a couple of tablespoons of food so I won't get fatter? I love vegetables, and exercise. how do I keep the weight off now that I  am not working and moving around so much?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

halalu said:


> Thanks, now the problem is; I still eat. I like good food. Now am I supposed to just eat a couple of tablespoons of food so I won't get fatter? I love vegetables, and exercise. how do I keep the weight off now that I  am not working and moving around so much?



You don't have to eat a tiny amount to lose or keep weight off.  Just eat healthy.  And exercise.


----------



## halalu (Feb 20, 2015)

Juju

You are right on point


----------



## halalu (Feb 20, 2015)

Food is the greatest comfort a poor person has and what about "the way to a man's heart is through his stomach?" I am just trying to be funny! If he accepts me over weight, won't sex exercise help take the weight off me?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

halalu said:


> Food is the greatest comfort a poor person has and what about "the way to a man's heart is through his stomach?" I am just trying to be funny! If he accepts me over weight, won't sex exercise help take the weight off me?



Yea, I wish!  Unfortunately, exercise is only about 10% of weight loss.  The rest is food and drink.


----------



## jujube (Feb 23, 2015)

halalu said:


> GUESS WHAT HOLLY DOLLY
> I am looking for a man with money too.



Aren't we all....aren't we all.  Unfortunately, the men with money aren't usually looking for the likes of me....


----------



## Linda (Feb 23, 2015)

*I don't know what OP means...."old person"?  I know several people who have made great friends over the internet and I know several who have gotten married.*


----------



## Linda (Feb 23, 2015)

OP means Original Poster.    I'm glad I figured that out as "old person" was all I could think of.


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2015)

In my list of "Computer Acronyms for Old People", OP stands for "On the Potty".


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

halalu said:


> GUESS WHAT HOLLY DOLLY
> I am looking for a man with money too.



Men with money want young women...   THAT is what's for real..  lol!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Men with money want young women...   THAT is what's for real..  lol!!



...yep and those same old men wouldn't get those young women if they were earning minimum wages....''excuse me young beautiful 22 year old  bunny girl what do you see in the old ragged gnarled Millionaire Hugh heffner?


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Men with money want young women...   THAT is what's for real..  lol!!



.....very true, just look at ole Clint.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 24, 2015)

I think QS's generalization about men with money may have some validity, but I'm sure that there are plenty of accomplished men who are looking first and foremost for an accomplished women with some real character and depth and these are more likely than not more mature women. 

I cite as an example Mr. Ameriscot's choice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> .....very true, just look at ole Clint.




And if an older woman ends up with a younger man, she's a "cougar"..  and the butt of jokes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I think QS's generalization about men with money may have some validity, but I'm sure that there are plenty of accomplished men who are looking first and foremost for an accomplished women with some real character and depth and these are more likely than not more mature women.
> 
> .



Gigolo would be the word most often used.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I think QS's generalization about men with money may have some validity, but I'm sure that there are plenty of accomplished men who are looking first and foremost for an accomplished women with some real character and depth and these are more likely than not more mature women.
> 
> I cite as an example Mr. Ameriscot's choice.




accomplished certainly and with good taste in the case of mr ameriscot...but  I think AS would be the first to say although not broke, that Mr A is certainly not a millionaire in monetary terms..


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 24, 2015)

Never married and no desire to marry at this point. Im too set in my ways to adjust. Plus I'm happy.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 24, 2015)

Do you really think that being a millionaire or not changes the way an accomplished man will choose a partner. What a jaundiced view, I stand by my statement. Whether a millionaire or not many men are looking for character and not a bimbo.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Gigolo would be the word most often used.



QS, I don't understand this comment as it pertains to my earlier comment.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Do you really think that being a millionaire or not changes the way an accomplished man will choose a partner. What a jaundiced view, I stand by my statement. Whether a millionaire or not many me are looking for character and not a bimbo.



I think we KNOW why an old man wants a youngster..   It's status... they can buy anything.. even companionship.. AND there are no shortage of "bimbos" who are very happy to be the commodity.   It's a win/win.

With all due respect Josiah.. YOU are not a woman... and you are not an "older woman"..  You have no idea what happens and how men tend to look right through old ladies as their eyes seek out the purty young thing in the room.   It was an adjustment for me.. and I think for others who used to be the purty young thing.  Now of course I couldn't care less..  I have become the accomplished older woman and I stand up equal to the best of the men out there.. I have learned to relocate my "market value"  lol!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> QS, I don't understand this comment as it pertains to my earlier comment.




Then I must have misunderstood your comment..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I think QS's generalization about men with money may have some validity, but I'm sure that there are plenty of accomplished men who are looking first and foremost for an accomplished women with some real character and depth and these are more likely than not more mature women.
> 
> I cite as an example Mr. Ameriscot's choice.



Why, thank you, Josiah!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 24, 2015)

I still think you're selling a lot of men short.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> accomplished certainly and with good taste in the case of mr ameriscot...but  I think AS would be the first to say although not broke, that Mr A is certainly not a millionaire in monetary terms..



No, not a millionaire.  He was a headteacher in London, great pension(s).  But spending the money in Scotland where the cost of living is much lower than London.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Do you really think that being a millionaire or not changes the way an accomplished man will choose a partner. What a jaundiced view, I stand by my statement. Whether a millionaire or not many men are looking for character and not a bimbo.



I would agree with that.  Most men do not want a young, brainless bimbo, at least not for very long.  Good for sex.  That's it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think we KNOW why an old man wants a youngster..   It's status... they can buy anything.. even companionship.. AND there are no shortage of "bimbos" who are very happy to be the commodity.   It's a win/win.
> 
> With all due respect Josiah.. YOU are not a woman... and you are not an "older woman"..  You have no idea what happens and how men tend to look right through old ladies as their eyes seek out the purty young thing in the room.   It was an adjustment for me.. and I think for others who used to be the purty young thing.  Now of course I couldn't care less..  I have become the accomplished older woman and I stand up equal to the best of the men out there.. I have learned to relocate my "market value"  lol!!



I think some men may be like that, but it's no different than buying a hooker.  Fine for a short time I guess, but who wants a continous 'relationship' with someone who is only with you for your money and is probably faking any ****** interest in you?  A man who is rich is more likely to want someone he can also have an intelligent conversation with, someone cultured, not one who only cares about fashion and how she looks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I think some men may be like that, but it's no different than buying a hooker.  Fine for a short time I guess, but who wants a continous 'relationship' with someone who is only with you for your money and is probably faking any ****** interest in you?  A man who is rich is more likely to want someone he can also have an intelligent conversation with, someone cultured, not one who only cares about fashion and how she looks.



ha!  Maybe for their first marriage..    But the older and richer they get.... the old model gets tossed for the new sportier version... and it's not "conversation" they are interested in...  




https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...306/very-wealthy-men-marry-much-younger-women



> 3. When analyzing remarriages of the very wealth men, they tied the knot with women who were on average an astonishing 22.32 years younger than them. Needless to say, this finding is highly statistically significant when compared to the average age difference for remarriages for the US population (p = 0.002 or p = .011 depending on which population estimate is used).



The OP said she was looking for a man with money.... So I'm just throwing out the old Snowball's chance in Hell analogy..   Nothing against the OP, but a very RICH man will want youth and good looks first...  Conversation he can have at the Club with his rich buddies.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 24, 2015)

Call me cynical or jaded but here is what I have deduced from what I have seen and experienced.  In my world, these are the choices the wealthy accomplished older man has, in the order of who is is able to obtain. Remember this is about the older rich man and who are his first and last choices.

1.  A younger very attractive accomplished and intelligent woman with her own money..... if he can't get this one, he must resort to the next one down
2.  A younger very attractive accomplished and intelligent woman with little or no money.
3.  A younger very attractive unaccomplished but somewhat intelligent woman with no money.
4.  A younger less attractive accomplished woman with her own money.
5.  A younger less attractive accomplished woman with money.
6.  A younger less attractive unaccomplished woman with little or no money.
7.  A woman his own age who is attractive and accomplished and has her own money.
8.  A woman his own age who is attractive and accomplished but with much less money than him.
9. A woman his own age who is attractive but less accomplished and no money.
10. A woman is own age who is less attractive and less accomplished but has money.
11. A woman his own age who is less attractive and less accomplished and has no money.
12.  Anyone who will have him. 

If the rich man chooses a woman his own age who is less attractive and has no money, then she's obviously very exceptional in some way and he must love her very much.

Please feel free to disagree or correct me on any of these points.


----------



## Bee (Feb 24, 2015)

At the moment I will take any man....good.......bad....or....indifferent.....with...or...without money....preferably with.:badgirl::sobad:


----------



## Cookie (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm sure there are a great many who would be lucky to have you .....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, my wife *WASN'T* looking for a young, rich, really handsome dude when she met me! 

I did have a job, but I sure wasn't making the salary she was as an Accountant (with a major Degree). In fact, I was on an hourly wage of $10.50 per hour. I was renting a room in a condo and she was her mom's roommate. My only transportation was an older motorcycle and she had a much newer Toyota 4-Runner. I had no banking account, due to State/Federal taxes that I owed and we paid off in one year. Didn't owe that much, but we did pay it off and she didn't have a problem helping me pay it off. I explained the absolutely DUMB reason that it happened (I owed) and she understood. Come to find out, she had also owed State/Federal tax at one time and got that paid off. I also owed the VA Medical some money that we also took care of. 

Six months after meeting her, I got laid-off from my job. By that time, we were already living together, she had on an Engagement Ring and we were planning a wedding. We stayed together and worked around my "lay-off".

But, what she wanted, she got in me:
A Christian man, that didn't have a problem going to church on Sunday's.
I didn't smoke, but I did "dip" Skoal Longcut. That didn't bother her. 
A rodeo guy that could handle a rope and ride a horse.
Could do a 2-step and liked Country music, as she did.
Loved wearing Western attire, as she did.
Loved to cook.
And other things.

So, obviously not every 50 year old woman wants a rich, young, hot looking dude. Although, when wearing my cowboy attire, she told me I was "HOT" looking.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, my wife *WASN'T* looking for a young, rich, really handsome dude when she met me!
> 
> I did have a job, but I sure wasn't making the salary she was as an Accountant (with a major Degree). In fact, I was on an hourly wage of $10.50 per hour. I was renting a room in a condo and she was her mom's roommate. My only transportation was an older motorcycle and she had a much newer Toyota 4-Runner. I had no banking account, due to State/Federal taxes that I owed and we paid off in one year. Didn't owe that much, but we did pay it off and she didn't have a problem helping me pay it off. I explained the absolutely DUMB reason that it happened (I owed) and she understood. Come to find out, she had also owed State/Federal tax at one time and got that paid off. I also owed the VA Medical some money that we also took care of.
> 
> ...




We weren't talking about 50 year old women wanting a rich young dude... we were talking about RICH old men wanting young beautiful women.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, I sure wasn't a RICH old man wanting a young beautiful woman. My wife was certain cute and still is, but I knew, back then, my limits for getting a beautiful woman. I dated a pretty beautiful "younger" woman a number of years before meeting my wife, but it didn't last long. I simply couldn't afford her lifestyle and she broke it off with me. She ended meeting a dude that fitted her lifestyle much better and I actually congratulated him for being with her. 



QuickSilver said:


> We weren't talking about 50 year old women wanting a rich young dude... we were talking about RICH old men wanting young beautiful women.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

halalu said:


> Now that I am older, experienced and living the last days of my time on this planet, I am ready to experience something I haven't done before. I think that I will try to get married. I think that I am deciding to get married because I know the chances of finding someone to marry are almost zero to null. I would like to try it.
> 
> Old on old what do you think about that?
> 
> Oh yeah, the job did not work out. I had to leave before they smothered and choked what life I still have out of me. So, I am on another adventure or two adventures husband shopping and looking for work.



I know two bachelor farmers.  60 and 61 years old, never married, dont smoke or drink, attend church.  Lots of land and money.  If you have a good sized farm, herd of young cows, and a good tractor with cab, they may be interested.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> I know two bachelor farmers.  60 and 61 years old, never married, dont smoke or drink, attend church.  Lots of land and money.  If you have a good sized farm, herd of young cows, and a good tractor with cab, they may be interested.




OHHHHHH  You don't have to be lonely.... at Farmers Only.com..   Heee hawww


----------



## Bee (Feb 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I'm sure there are a great many who would be lucky to have you .....



Nah! I am not really interested, I just posted to lighten up a bit.:grin:


----------



## Cookie (Feb 24, 2015)

Good one, Bee - to have a little fun with this topic :wink:


----------



## Bee (Feb 24, 2015)

Thankyou Cookie.:cheers1:


----------



## Josiah (Feb 24, 2015)

First you castigate an entire class of men, accusing them of the basest of motives and now you want to lighten things up. Good grief give me a break.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry Josiah, nothing personal against the menfolk.   Please tell us what you think the older rich gentleman would do?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

If I won the lottery and suddenly had 100 million dollars, I would immediately trade in......................wait for it......................................................................................................................my car, I would not give up my wife though.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 24, 2015)

You are a good man, Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> You are a good man, Jim.



Oh no Cookie....if there's a hell I'll be there.  I just am not stupid.  Well, at least not very stupid.  Ok..Ok..I am stupid but house trained.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Sorry Josiah, nothing personal against the menfolk.   Please tell us what you think the older rich gentleman would do?



Some would seek out a bimbo I'll admit, the majority of men with a reasonable amount of character looking forward to a second marriage would seek out a woman with whom they would be intellectually, and emotionally compatible and these tend to be mature women who have a broad range of life experiences. A woman with a clear idea of who she is and what she wants. If she were reasonable attractive so much the better. Immaturity would be a big turn off for me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 24, 2015)

Do like your reply here! Wife and I aren't so much together on "intellectual" thing.........can really tell that by our work resume's. She uses somewhat of big college words that I'd never use. I'm also a louder person that she is. By that I mean, I can raise my tone of voice up to talk over the tv, washer, drying or dishwasher being on. She will sometimes say "why are you yelling" and I have to remind her that one of these appliances are running. I say, "I'm not yelling, I'm just talking above what is running". She understands. 



Josiah09 said:


> Some would seek out a bimbo I'll admit, the majority of men with a reasonable amount of character looking forward to a second marriage would seek out a woman with whom they would be intellectually, and emotionally compatible and these tend to be mature women who have a broad range of life experiences. A woman with a clear idea of who she is and what she wants. If she were reasonable attractive so much the better. Immaturity would be a big turn off for me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> errrm, I'm confused, is the Op saying she doesn't care of her appearance, doesn't want to find someone online, has no current man in her life, no job,  but has decided to get married?...who to?..how? Is this for real?



She is wanting to get married for the first time, is what I got.  So she is husband shopping.  She is basically asking what we think about getting married, maybe for the first time in our elder years


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2015)

I think it has to do with the individual, rich, or not.  One thing I think of is that wealthy people seem to stick with other wealthy folks.  So like me going to a local bbq, I am not likely to meet a millionaire.  I mean of course it can happen.  I think too that a lot of men that have money, might have been burnt or used (same with women w/money) so they are gun-shy of someone "maybe" that hasn't much.  

But I know rich folks you'd never know they are rich, they are very humble, and I figure if they met someone without, fell in love, they'd go for it.  Used to be that awful "class" thing where you didn't dare marry out of your "class" or, well I can't think of the word right now.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, kids, OP hasn't been back to this thread since Saturday so either we scared her off the notion of marriage at this late date or we scared her off altogether!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2015)

I didn't notice the date so thank you Georgia, lol!


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> I know two bachelor farmers.  60 and 61 years old, never married, dont smoke or drink, attend church.  Lots of land and money.  If you have a good sized farm, herd of young cows, and a good tractor with cab, they may be interested.



I can see the singles ad:  Wanted, woman with tractor.  Please send picture of tractor.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

jujube said:


> I can see the singles ad:  Wanted, woman with tractor.  Please send picture of tractor.



Marry for money, you can learn to love them later.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 24, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I still think you're selling a lot of men short.



Not in my experience.    Just look around you.  You almost always see the wealthy older man with a woman several decades younger on his arm.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Not in my experience.    Just look around you.  You almost always see the wealthy older man with a woman several decades younger on his arm.



How do you know which ones are wealthy??  How do you know the older couples you see that are the same age aren't wealthy? 

I still say most men are going to eventually get bored with a woman whose only assets are her looks. Sooner or later you want conversation.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 25, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Not in my experience.    Just look around you.  You almost always see the wealthy older man with a woman several decades younger on his arm.



On the contrary, just yesterday I visited a very upscale retirement community. The residents ranged from their mid-fifties on up. Every couple I met and I met a lot of couples consisted of a husband and wife who were approximately the same age.


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> On the contrary, just yesterday I visited a very upscale retirement community. The residents ranged from their mid-fifties on up. Every couple I met and I met a lot of couples consisted of a husband and wife who were approximately the same age.



But you don't know how long they've been married, right? It could be for decades.  They didn't wear badges that said "newlyweds" or she's my second wife". in my experience it's a mixed bag. While there are many wealthy men who marry for reasons other than physical appearance, there are just as many who will look for the young super model type. They know they can afford her and she is a status symbol, an extension of themselves. 

Anyway, I think a woman who has never been married, doesn't care a great deal about her appearance, and doesn't have personal wealth and security will not fair well trying to find herself a wealthy husband.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

chic said:


> But you don't know how long they've been married, right? It could be for decades.  They didn't wear badges that said "newlyweds" or she's my second wife". in my experience it's a mixed bag. While there are many wealthy men who marry for reasons other than physical appearance, there are just as many who will look for the young super model type. They know they can afford her and she is a status symbol, an extension of themselves.
> 
> *Anyway, I think a woman who has never been married, doesn't care a great deal about her appearance, and doesn't have personal wealth and security will not fair well trying to find herself a wealthy husband*.



Most definitely agree with this.


----------



## darroll (Mar 6, 2015)

The gays won again.
*They look like a new boy band... but it's the world's first  THREE-WAY same-sex marriage: Gay Thai men tie the knot in 'fairytale  ceremony'*



*Three men have tied the knot in world's first three-way same-sex marriage*
*Gay Thai men Joke, Bell and Art took the plunge on Valentine's Day*
*The trio wed under Buddhist law due to Thailand's marriage restrictions*
*Bell said: 'We believe many people do understand and accept our choice'*
 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ie-knot-fairytale-ceremony.html#ixzz3Tetg75qr 

​


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2015)

Times are changing, and they always have been.  I don't condone every thing, every one does, but it's up to them to live their life as they choose.  I don't know what is best for me, let alone best for others.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Oh no Cookie....if there's a hell I'll be there.  I just am not stupid.  Well, at least not very stupid.  Ok..Ok..I am stupid but house trained.


*Wow what a guy, I knew hell had its  takers. The key if and if not you will create one.*


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Most definitely agree with this.



I agree, too.


----------

